# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > حرفه ای: کامپوننت ریبون فارسی راست به چپ Ribbon with Right to left

## soroush_vs

با سلام
بالاخره کامپوننت ریبون دلفی بصورت راست به چپ آماده شد
این کامپوننت کاری از *شرکت فن آوری اطلاعات فراگستر* هست
*لینک دانلود سورس فایل :*
http://www.hypertech.ir/index.php?op...=158&Itemid=98
لطفا از قرار دادن لینک مستقیم در وبلاگ ها یا جاهای دیگه اجتناب کنید ( درج با ذکر منبع )
این کامپوننت جهت نسخه Xe2 راست به چپ شده
فایل رو باید در مسیر زیر کپی کنید
C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\RAD Studio\9.0\source\vcl

----------


## khorsandreza

> با سلام
> بالاخره کامپوننت ریبون دلفی بصورت راست به چپ آماده شد
> این کامپوننت کاری از *شرکت فن آوری اطلاعات فراگستر* هست
> *لینک دانلود سورس فایل :*
> http://www.hypertech.ir/index.php?op...=158&Itemid=98
> لطفا از قرار دادن لینک مستقیم در وبلاگ ها یا جاهای دیگه اجتناب کنید ( درج با ذکر منبع )
> این کامپوننت جهت نسخه Xe2 راست به چپ شده
> فایل رو باید در مسیر زیر کپی کنید
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\RAD Studio\9.0\source\vcl


sسلام ضمن تشکر 
این فایل در نسخه XE هم کار میکنه؟
دانلود کردم ولی خطا می گرفت اشکال از کچاست

----------


## soroush_vs

سلام همون طور که عرض شد این واسه Xe2 هست احتمالا واسه نسخه های دیگه نیاز به تغییراتی هست.

----------


## a_mosavian

نسخه مربوط به XE3 بر اساس همین نسخه
VclRibbon.zip
در ضمن لازم نیست در فولدر دلفی کپی کنید. بهتر است در فولدر فایل پروژه خودتان قرار دهید و سورس اصلی دلفی را دست نزنید!

----------


## soroush_vs

*تغییراتی که در این کامپوننت داده شده در ابتدای فایل یونیت بصورت کامنت شده Line:line_number نوشته شده که میتونید برای نسخه های دیگه ی دلفی بر همون اساس تغییرات رو سریعتر اعمال کنید*

----------


## fahimi

با سلام 
اگر یک از اساتید محترم برای دلفی 2010 زحمت آن را بکشد ممنون می شوم

----------


## khorsandreza

سلام
دوستان من  از روی نسخه که دوست عزیزمان انجام داده بود ند برای دلفی 2012 بازسازی کردم

----------


## pad_kay

> سلام
> دوستان من  از روی نسخه که دوست عزیزمان انجام داده بود ند برای دلفی 2012 بازسازی کردم


با سلام و تشکر موقع احرا خطا میده

----------


## پوریا_م

سلام
ممکن دوستان لطف کنن و ریبون راست به چپ شده رو برای *دلفی 2010*  قرار بدن ؟
با تشکر

----------


## soroush_vs

متاسفانه بنده دلفی 2010 در دسترس ندارم ولی با راهنمایی که در پست شماره 5 کردم میتونید نسخه 2010 رو تهیه کنید.

----------


## khorsandreza

سلام
چند فایل دیگر باید کنار هم باشند که براتون آپلود کردم

----------


## javad_rajabloo

من واسه دلفی 7 می خوام . امکانش هست؟

اگه نباشه بی زحمت یه ریبون واسه دلفی 7 معرفی کنین مهم نیست راست به چپ باشه یا چپ به راست

----------


## SayeyeZohor

این کلاس یافت نمی شه
TContainedAction

----------


## gholami146

من از XE3 استفاده می کنم چطور میشه از ریبون راست به چپ استفاده کرد

----------


## rinkseven

سلام به همه دوستان

برای دلفی XE5 هم تنظیمات انجام شد و فایل ضمیمه شد ، پیشنهاد می گردد که این فایل را در مجموعه فایلهای پروژه قرار داده و از دستکاری فایل اصلی دلفی  ،خودداری کنید

Vcl.Ribbon.zip

----------


## hadisalahi2

من که نفهمیدم کجاش راست به چپ شده
چون اصلا تغییر ایجاد نکرد

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

سلام
همانجور که در عکس پیداست فضاهای خالی بیخود بوجود آمده برای رفع آن چکار کنیم؟
ribbon-demo.png

----------


## Arman_1367

دوستان مشکل فضای اضافه حل شد.برای XE5

----------


## fahimi

کامپوننت ریبون فارسی راست به چپ Ribbon with Right to left  برای Delphi2010
با تشکر از soroush_vs و Arman_1367

----------


## Delphi 2010

سلام خدمت دوستان

یه سری توابع غیر قابل استفاده تو فایل pas موجود بود بهینه شد

نسخه مخصوص Delphi XE

----------


## ab1360

سلام  . من این کامپوننت رو می خوام روی xe6 نصب کنم . یک پکیج ساختم و فایل .pas رو به پکیج اضافه کردم ولی موقع ساختن پکیج پیغام خطای زیر نمایش داده میشه :

[dcc32 Error] RTLRibbon.dpk(38): E2200 Package 'vclribbon' already contains unit 'Vcl.Ribbon'
لطفا راهنمایی کنید چه کار کنم.

----------


## Delphi 2010

چون قبلا نصب شده روی دلفی این پیغام نمایش داده می شه

دوستان قبلا فرمودند که Ribbon.pas رو کنار برنامه خودتون بزارید و شی Ribbon رو روی فرمتون بگذارید

----------


## ab1360

> چون قبلا نصب شده روی دلفی این پیغام نمایش داده می شه
> 
> دوستان قبلا فرمودند که Ribbon.pas رو کنار برنامه خودتون بزارید و شی Ribbon رو روی فرمتون بگذارید


ممنون . من اینکار رو انجام میدم ولی هیچ فرقی نمی کنه  یعنی راست چین نمیشه . چون xe6 استفاده می کنم لازمه چیزی تغییر داده بشه ؟

----------


## Arman_1367

نیازی به نصب نیس پروژتو که درست کردی کافیه فایل رو به پروژت اضافه کنی.و خاصیت bidimode فرم رو رو bdrighttoleft بزاری و برنامه رو اجرا کنی.

----------


## ab1360

> نیازی به نصب نیس پروژتو که درست کردی کافیه فایل رو به پروژت اضافه کنی.و خاصیت bidimode فرم رو رو bdrighttoleft بزاری و برنامه رو اجرا کنی.


منم همینکارو کردم ولی نشد . اگه یه پروژه ساده دارید از این کامپوننت لطفا برای من ارسال کنید

----------


## Arman_1367

> منم همینکارو کردم ولی نشد . اگه یه پروژه ساده دارید از این کامپوننت لطفا برای من ارسال کنید


اینم یه نمونه ازمایشی

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

سلام
حالا مشکل در هم تنیدگی داریم مثل شکل که قسمتی که با خطوط قرمز مشخص کرده ام. چه کار کنیم؟
Untitled.png

----------


## Arman_1367

> سلام
> حالا مشکل در هم تنیدگی داریم مثل شکل که قسمتی که با خطوط قرمز مشخص کرده ام. چه کار کنیم؟
> Untitled.png


نمونه که گذاشتم رو دانلود کنید ببینید مشکل حل شده یا نه ؟

----------


## khorsandreza

سلام
هر چند که دیر شده
استفاده از الفا کنترل بخصوص کامپوننت sSkinManager باعث اختلال در چیدمان ریبون میشه

----------


## amirkazem

دوستان سلام .ضمن تشکراززحماتی که می کشید، لطف می کنیدآموزش استفاده ازریبئن توی XE3را هم بذارید. خیلی علاقه دارم استفاده کنم ولی متأسفانه هنوزموفق نشده ام.
ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید!
 :تشویق:

----------


## amirkazem

*این نوشته به وسیله یوسف زالی پاک و از دید کاربران مخفی شده است.*دلیلاین کار خلاف قوانینه دوست عزیز


ببخشید! درخواست آموزش خلاف قوانین هستش؟؟؟
 :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## یوسف زالی

نخیر، پست الکی که چهار تا توش شکلک داره خلاف قوانینه

----------


## golbafan

بنده هم بالاخره تونستم devexpress vcl رو راست چین کنم :))

golbafan1.jpg

----------


## golbafan

مرحله بعدی کارم راستچین کردن گریدویو هست...

جهت خلاصی از ehlib

----------


## hadisalahi2

> جهت خلاصی از ehlib


به نظر من که عالیه
از dev خیلی راحت تره و راست به چپ هم که باقلوا داره

----------


## golbafan

> به نظر من که عالیه
> از dev خیلی راحت تره و راست به چپ هم که باقلوا داره


سلام
بنظر منم عالیه اما گرید devexpress واقعا یک چیز دیگه است!!!
برای مثال یکی از مشکلاتی که ehlib داره اینه که برای برخی کارها (مثلا گروهبندی یا مثلا درختواره والد و فرزندی) حتما باید از TMemTableEh در کنار TDatasetDriverEh استفاده کنید و درایورهای اون فقط برخی دیتابیس ها و کامپوننت های معروف رو ساپورت میکنن و نکته مهم دیگه این که نمیشه براحتی پوسته های devexpress رو براش پیاده سازی کرد...

----------


## amirkazem

سلام، دوستان محبت کنیداگرراهنمای استفاده از (Ribbon)برای طراحی زیبای رابط کاربری رادارید، ارائه کنیدتاماهم بتونیم استفاده کنیم.
ممنون!

----------


## khorsandreza

> بنده هم بالاخره تونستم devexpress vcl رو راست چین کنم :))
> 
> golbafan1.jpg


سلام دوستان 
ظاهرا در دلفی XE-10-1 برلین کامپوننت ریبون حذف شده و بجای آن ریبون ماکروسافت دات نت بار پیشنهاد شده ولی کسانی که قبلا از  کنترل ریبون استفاده کرده اند درصورت مهاجرت به این ورژن دلفی عملا باید کل برنامه و فرم را بازنویسی کنند آیا دوستان در این باره تجربه خاصی دارند؟ 
و یا اگر این دوستممان میتواند نسخه راست به چپ شده را ارائه کند وقعا دات نت بار میکروسافت دنگ فنگ زیاد دارد برای نصب بر روی سیستم مشتری مشکلات ایجاد خواهد کرد.

----------


## ahoura1

> بنده هم بالاخره تونستم devexpress vcl رو راست چین کنم :))
> 
> golbafan1.jpg


سلام
برنامه ای برای  به اشتراک گذاری فارسی شده  devexpress  دارین؟
در صورت امکان ممنوم میشم کدهای تغییر یافته رو ارسال بفرمایین.

باتشکر

----------


## engineer21

> بنده هم بالاخره تونستم devexpress vcl رو راست چین کنم :))
> 
> golbafan1.jpg


سلام
برنامه ای برای به اشتراک گذاری فارسی شده devexpress دارین؟
در صورت امکان ممنوم میشم کدهای تغییر یافته رو ارسال بفرمایین.

باتشکر

----------


## yaskowsar

سلام
لطفا تکه کد مشابه زیر رو در فایل یافته و جایگزین کنید تا مشکل جابجایی آیکون‌ها حل شود.
	// Add This Block
	if BiDiMode <> bdLeftToRight then
		for I := 0 to LActionClients.Count - 1 do
		// this loop run for each ribbon group from first button to the last .i=0 is the first button in ribbon group and so on.
		begin
			LAC := LActionClients[I];
			LCtrl := LAC.Control;
			if FGroupAlign = gaVertical then
			begin
				if (Not IsLargeButton(LAC)) and (LCtrl <> nil) then
					LActionClients[I].Control.Left := LActionClients[I].Control.Left +
						((MaxWidth - LActionClients[I].Control.Width) Div 2);
			end;
		end;
	// To Here

----------


## fahimi

سلام 
مطمئن هستید.من نسخه 18.2.5 کامپوننت DevExpress  استفاده می کنم ولی علیرغم اینکه bidimode=bdrighttoleft  ست می کنم ولی نمایش آن به چپ به راست  است . مگر اینکه تنظیمات دیگری دارد.

----------

